# Lace monitor



## Foozil (Oct 23, 2018)

A nice Lace Monitor (Varanus varius) at Bomaderry, NSW last September


----------



## richyboa72 (Oct 23, 2018)

Really great pics


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Foozil (Oct 23, 2018)

richyboa72 said:


> Really great pics
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


Thanks mate


----------



## Bl69aze (Oct 23, 2018)

awesome to see them in trees


----------

